
M3.2 solar blast from Sunspot 1402 produced Earth-directed CME - pwg
http://thewatchers.adorraeli.com/2012/01/20/m3-2-solar-blast-from-sunspot-1402-produced-earth-directed-cme/
======
michaelcampbell
> This was two-wave flare and first CME wave was overtaken by the 2nd wave due
> to its higher speed velocity.

"higher speed velocity"? Is this just bad writing, or is there a distinction
here I'm not aware of? Higher speed, higher velocity, sure; but "higher speed
velocity"?

------
wglb
A good resource to track this and other solar events is
<http://spaceweather.com/>.

